# Will Revenue take my tax from AIB?



## Mrs Vimes (11 Nov 2013)

Hi all,

I submitted my Form 11 on ROS last week and when I got to the payment page it told me to set up Revenue as a payee on my AIB account and said that I would have to confirm the amount and date of payment with AIB.

I set up Revenue as a payee but haven't been asked to confirm anything. I have  emailed Revenue twice now but they just send me their bank account details and tell me to contact AIB.

Basically - my question is whether I have to set up a payment like I do with my VISA bill or will they take the money like Electric Ireland do? I think it's a pretty simple question but they just won't answer me :-(

Thanks,
Sybil


----------



## wbbs (11 Nov 2013)

I just had to do all this and found it a little confusing.  I set up what I thought was a dd on ROS but apparently I didn't finish the instruction.  Anyways I rang ROS helpline who to be fair are very helpful, they said easiest way to do it was go on to AIB online and if you go transfers & payments -  to pay a bill - to a new bill (unless you have paid them before in which case it will be in an existing bill),  I think Revenue Form 11 comes up in the list just like ESB etc.  Put your PPS number as reference and you can make the payment immediately or set it up for the 14th.  If for any reason it is not coming up you can set up a payment using their account number and sort code.

I thought I was setting it up like a dd and they would take it automatically but it seems there were a few more steps I didn't follow, I had rang them just to make sure I had done it right.


----------



## Mrs Vimes (11 Nov 2013)

Thanks wbbs, but why did Revenue want my bank account details if they aren't going to take it?

I added it like you said on AIB online no hassle but my problem is that I won't find out until next Thursday whether they have taken it and don't have enough in the account to pay twice if they do take it and I set up a payment as well.

They are so worried about keeping people's card details for the LPT and then they are looking for my bank account details but won't tell me whether they will use them 

Has anyone put in a payment date which has passed? I didn't make a payment last year so I don't know how it worked then?


----------



## mandelbrot (11 Nov 2013)

Mrs Vimes said:


> Thanks wbbs, but why did Revenue want my bank account details if they aren't going to take it?
> 
> I added it like you said on AIB online no hassle but my problem is that I won't find out until next Thursday whether they have taken it and don't have enough in the account to pay twice if they do take it and I set up a payment as well.
> 
> ...



I'm just speculating, but:
Maybe they want the account details so that their system knows which taxpayer the payment relates to when it arrives.
If you haven't given them authority to take money then they won't.


----------



## wbbs (11 Nov 2013)

They explained to me that after I had put in the bank details on ROS I should have continued on to another 'make payment' or something screen, now I didn't notice it at the time and thought I had set up the equivalent of a direct debit.  When I rang the helpline to make sure I had done everything right as I felt there was something not quite right she was talking me through the screens i should have proceeded to but unfortunately my internet went down in the middle of the conversation so advice was to just set it up on AIB online instead as soon as internet was back as simplest option as I was used to working that!

From what I understood if I had continued on through the correct screens then Revenue would have debited my bank account for the amount and date I specified.   Either way it was just as simple do it on AIB, I really don't care whether they have my bank details or not, they're welcome to them, nothing too exciting there


----------



## Mrs Vimes (11 Nov 2013)

Hi Mandlebrot, they are quite clear on the necessity to use my PPSN as reference so I don't think that's it.

I have just emailed them again having spoken to the bank as they suggested, to tell them that, shockingly, the bank doesn't know what Revenue intend to do in a few days time, even after we spent all that money on the crystal ball!!


----------



## wbbs (11 Nov 2013)

Ring the ROS helpline, they can look at what you have done when you uploaded the form and they will know whether it is set up correctly or not.  There are extended opening hours on their helpline at the moment.


----------



## Mrs Vimes (12 Nov 2013)

Thanks wbbs, I have done that now - they said I would have to go into AIB online and set up the payment. I asked her to please get them to make it clearer on ROS in future 

I was most surprised to be less than 10 minutes on the phone!

She couldn't tell me why they needed my bank account details though! Maybe one for the data protection commissioner.


----------



## wbbs (12 Nov 2013)

They didn't need your bank account details, you could have gone ahead and made the payment through AIB without giving them your details.  The bank details were if you wanted Revenue to take the payment directly but like myself I would say you did not finish the required screens to do this, it was not obvious to me that I had to.  Apparently you put in your bank details and then go to 'make a payment' screen or something, I didn't go that far so I had only half set up the payment instruction.  I could have finished it on the ROS system but it was just easier at that stage to do on the AIB online.

I must say I found their helpline very quick and very helpful, unusual in a helpline!


----------



## Mrs Vimes (12 Nov 2013)

It's just as easy to set up online or let them take it - the problem was their lack of clarity as to which was going on - if both of us were confused how many others are there?

I'm also rather annoyed at the email responses I got telling me to ring the bank's helpline. I was quite clear in my emails (basically said exactly what I said here).

I ended up setting up the payment for Wednesday just in case it takes a day to reach them.


----------



## markpb (12 Nov 2013)

I gave my bank details to Revenue (RDI via ROS) last Thursday and instructed them to take the money on the 8th. I heard nothing at all from them but the money was taken last night without any further intervention on my part.


----------



## wbbs (12 Nov 2013)

You must have completed the whole thing correctly, they explained to me that  I did not go as far as an instruction to take a payment after putting in the bank details, that was the confusion, obviously it wasn't clear to me that I had to, I'll know better next time.


----------



## Mrs Vimes (13 Nov 2013)

The woman from Revenue who I had been emailing rang me yesterday afternoon to try and sort it all out. I told her I had spoken to someone who said I would have to set up the payment myself and she took my PPSN and confirmed that this was so.

I think some of the difficulty in my case was that the VAT comes out of a BoI business account and the IT was to come out of my AIB personal account. She said that if I wanted both to be on record then I could ring them up and they would set that up for me but I couldn't set up both accounts myself.

I was really impressed with her for ringing me.


----------

